# Ok so Im not sure if my fish is knocked up or not..plzzzzzzz help!



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok so I have 2 ballon Mollys and I think that one of them is pregnant! But im not 100% its huger then the other. soo pleaseeee give it a look and tell me what you all think!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I dont see any picture.


----------

